# ISO help to cook crab cake, please



## Ice (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to cook a crab cake, to exchange my first course. In fact, I have got much experience in this field. Its for this that I demand at you , good 
recommendation advice to make a success, as well as to learn.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 30, 2012)

I really like this recipe from David Rosengarten.

David Rosengarten's Favorite Crab Cakes - food - recipes - TODAY.com

Welcome to DC!

Craig


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2012)

I use the first recipe here.

I broil them.


----------



## Ice (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for yours answers


----------

